# mobile base



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I am getting ready to build a mobile base for my TS, i know i could probably buy one cheaper than go through hassle of building one but wouldn't doing that take all the fun out of owning woodworking tools. I WILL take all suggestions. OMT, i getting the feeling that my wife (love her to death, and very tolerent) thinks i am alittle nutsoo when it comes to my new investment:yes:. Have a great day!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out this site. Quite a few good ideas, plans, videos.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Cabinetman Thanks for the website, i will be checking it out further. I have been doing alot of web surfing and have found quite afew mobile bases that folks have built. The only reason i started this thread is because the guys on this forum seem to have so many terrific ideas. :thumbsup: It's 5:00 aclock somewere :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*LIke this one?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mother-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-a-11756/ Probably overkill for most but V1 is even bigger and badder. :yes: bill
The same thing could be made of wood with appropriate fastners and maybe some attachable casters. Seems as if the caster and locking the unit down is the biggest issue. Rockler has some HD ones if I recall.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I just built one this past weekend for my new saw. Made of about 90% recycled framing lumber and includes an outfeed table behind the saw, shelf below the outfeed, and two lumber racks below the saw. Used heavy duty casters with locking wheels; rolls nicely around my garage and locks pretty solid with only two wheels locked.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice description, sounds cool!*

Where do you live so we can come over and see it! :laughing: No pix? That would be good.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Where do you live so we can come over and see it! :laughing: No pix? That would be good.:thumbsup: bill


I'll post some pics when I get home, though I'll warn you, it's not pretty. Thanks again for the info earlier. I ordered the saw from them and it came no problem. Runs like a champ, too. :clap:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I also have some PVC pipe that will run out the side from the dust port so I'm not reaching around behind the saw to connect the vac every time I use it. I'm also thinking about mounting a power strip on the side.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

streamwinner
Pretty is in the eyes of the beholder. If *YOU *like the end result that is what matters, also if it serves your needs, well, nuff said. The base i am building is far from pretty but it is going to serve my needs. Actually what i did is probably taboo when it comes to a project like this. I bolted two pieces of oak that i salvaged from a couple of pallets directly too the saw base (hey the next owner can deal with the holes, for now the saw ain't going nowere). I planed and edged them first, well anyway i will post a pic when i get alittle further along, that way you can see the method to my madness. BTW i haven't forgotten about the bearings, just been very busy. I'll PM you soon.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*just a start*

Her are a couple of pixs of the mobile base i started. The reason the caster supports have not been cut off yet is that i think a router table feature would work in the extention table that will be on the right side of the saw. These might be needed for support in some way. Hey i can always cut them off later in i don't need them, right?[/ATTACH]


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Garry, that unisaw looks like it is missing a wing, miter gauge, throat plate and fence! I am glad to see you decided to get that beast for the deal you had posted. How do you like it? Have you secured a deal on the missing parts or decided what route you are taking with them? Let us know. Base looks good so far. Doesn't need to be fancy, just provide good support, good balance and lock down hard. I have a homeade one on my jointer that is just some 2 by4's half lap jointed with casters on all four corners, two of which lock. Very simple, sturdy, and it doesn't slide on me.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Daryl,
Here is a thread i posted with some pictures of the mobile base.


----------

